
Richard Stallman: A Discussion on Freedom, Privacy and Cryptocurrencies - cyrksoft
https://cointelegraph.com/news/richard-stallman-a-discussion-on-freedom-privacy-cryptocurrencies
======
pmdulaney
He should be finding himself a PR firm that would be willing to do some
sliding scale damage control work. He needs to talk about his recent problems.
I think that in the age of Social Justice even the slightest foibles can get
you in trouble -- though admittedly his missteps were more than slight
foibles.

~~~
cyrksoft
Could you please explain what he did? I haven't read anything about it (though
I don't follow him much, tbh)

~~~
olorton
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990583)

------
ggrrhh_ta
Interesting part: discussing about Taler.

